# Yao Dials



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Has anbody got a picture of a Yao dial and hands on an M series diver's?

I have just ordered a set for my M6.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Aren't there any pictures of this combination on his website


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> Aren't there any pictures of this combination on his website


 I didnt think of that ....


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nope ... no pictures .... just checked again ....


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Found them ....


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Did'nt I read somewhere that there was a problem with the seconds hands not fitting correctly on these ? It sticks in my mind that I read it on another forum.

Make sure whoever fits the dial and hands water proof it correctly John as the warrenty will be void.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Roy, I was the person with the problem with the fit of the hands - I had mistakenly been sent a set for a Seiko - the agent said they could be broached to fit, watchmaker sent they couldn't. Once I had the correct set there was no problem.

JoT, if you do a search here or on Eddie's you will see pics of my M series with these parts.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I remember your problem Si but I am sure there were some other problems with the second hands not fitting correctly. I could be wrong though I am getting old.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

If others had this problem it is probably for the same reason- ie treating the Seiko hands as if they will fit with a bit of modification - the watchmaker was clear it would not be a good job.

You need to check carefully which set of hands you receive JoT.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Thanks Roy and Si

The sword hour hand will be broached ... I have no idea if this is good or bad







although I am guessing its not good









I had originally thought that I would just have the dial fitted as I don't mind the O&W hands, we will see.

Thanks for the advice Roy







when does my warranty expire?


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

It is a funny thing, quite often you see these modified watches for sale and they seem to attract little interest.

Is it that they look better in the pictures than in real life?

To me they have a bare look, lacking the name or logo that our eyes are conditioned to see! Then I suppose they look clean and uncluttered to others.

Isn't beauty in the eye of the beholder

That is one of the drawbacks of buying on the 'net, you don,t see it till it is too late.


----------



## Bjorn (Jun 10, 2004)

DavidH said:


> It is a funny thing, quite often you see these modified watches for sale and they seem to attract little interest.
> 
> Is it that they look better in the pictures than in real life?


I can't say I agree. At least the ones completely assembled by Yao seem to hold up price pretty good.

And believe me the dials DO look good in real life to.


















/Bjorn


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

OK Bjorn

I concede that is a good one, nearly as good as the origional Seiko









And a good pic. Is it yours?


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi,

I know this is a Seiko but far better than the original IMO. May be it's the simple stark contrast between the white and black.

MIKE..

p.s It's on a correct width NATO now.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

You should be ashamed of yourself MIKE, letting your watch out in public like that









Those Seiko's are great watches but is one watch that I seldom wear. Just too many others competing for time


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

I think I preferr the one with no date.

Has anyone the url for Bill Y


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

The only time I use the date is when I am buying milk.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

A couple of pics - in fact they look better in reality, they are very nicely finished when you see them at close hand:




























I got it done because I thought the original dial was a bit busy, and the lume was poor.

Having said that I sold the watch - I went off the shape of the case, they way the lugs don't curve around the wrist. Good watch though, very accurate indeed.

JoT: the hands above are the proper ones for the ETA; initially I was sent a set in which all are some of the hands were for a Seiko.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

DavidH said:


> You should be ashamed of yourself MIKE, letting your watch out in public like that


 Hi David,

I asume you'r referring to the narrow strap. I only put that on because I don't like the rubber diver's strap it came with but wanted to get some pics' and get it on my wrist as soon as possible as you do!! With Roy supper fast service a S.S. NATO was with me the next day and I could go out in "public" I admit I should really do a new photo.

MIKE..


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Well I think they are great looking watches - maybe I'm in a minority because no ones bought mine yet























Go and have a look on the sales forum now ......................................... go on, go and have a look now







no hands have ever dropped off this watch


----------



## Bjorn (Jun 10, 2004)

DavidH said:


> OK Bjorn
> 
> I concede that is a good one, nearly as good as the origional Seiko
> 
> ...


Hi David!

Yes, it's my picture (and watch).









/Bjorn


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Sorry everyone but I prefer the original dials,


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Roy said:


> Sorry everyone but I prefer the original dials,


 It's a bit like womens lingerie .... you might like what she is wearing but you cant help wishing she would put something else on that's a little bit different ... if you get what I mean ... and you still have the original to fall back on if you decided that you didnt like it after all ....


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I sort of agree with Roy.

I never enjoyed wearing my Yao Seiko,always thought it was lacking something.Lots of writing probably


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Roy said:


> Sorry everyone but I prefer the original dials,


 Despite Roy's comments, I just don't get this business of Yao dials at all, except that it is a wonderful thing for Bill Yao. I like the Seiko dials/hands very much, and I've always been impressed with the O&W dials/hands in particular. With respect to the altered O & W M series, I think they look MUCH better in their original clothes.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

As I've said before I like the Bill Yao dials and hands - they offer a clean and classy look, combined with modern & reliable movements, for not too much money. Some people like to be different and also enjoy modifying things (I certainly do - hence my liking for modifying cars and watches) and Bill Yao's products provide a way of fulfilling this - I think it's pretty good that someone is prepared to provide an alternative to what the manufacturers offer us.

Isn't variety the spice of life?


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

AlexR said:


> I sort of agree with Roy.
> 
> I never enjoyed wearing my Yao Seiko,always thought it was lacking something.Lots of writing probably


 Hi Alex,

And I enjoy wearing it, probably the lack of writing! glad you sold it to me!!

MIKE.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I am glad you like it Mike


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

AlexR said:


> I sort of agree with Roy.
> 
> I never enjoyed wearing my Yao Seiko,always thought it was lacking something.Lots of writing probably


 I'm sure you could have splodged a few words on with your potato printer







.

I think I feel the same as Roy and Griff







but each to his own. I usually like minimalist designs too, but these Yaos just look out of place in in the cases. Like a cuckoo has laid an egg in the nest







or somefink.....


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

JoT said:


> It's a bit like womens lingerie .... you might like what she is wearing but you cant help wishing she would put something else on that's a little bit different ... if you get what I mean ... and you still have the original to fall back on if you decided that you didnt like it after all ....












100% agree







. The thing is you always want something different, even when you know that after you undress her its still the same.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Of course I meant watches and their mechanism. Nevermind the dial and hands.


----------

